# leaf insects head turning black????



## Mike (Jun 21, 2006)

My leaf insects head is turning all black and i think hes gonna die... anyone know what causes this?


----------



## wuwu (Jun 25, 2006)

i don't know why but two of my phyllium spec. nymphs just died and i have no idea why. i believe they are L2. this is supposedly the easiest species of leaf insect to keep too. :?


----------



## Mike (Jun 25, 2006)

YEA ? its head turned black and it slowly died? =\ none seems to know on the forum since noone replied so iunno?


----------

